# Caterpillar looking insect in my house! HELP!



## kayla0427 (Jul 22, 2013)

I recently have found bugs the last few days a few outside and a few in the house. How do i get rid of them. They are about 1 inch long and have a light red back but a white bottom side.I killed one with a napkin and it like popped and white puss came out. What are they? What should I do?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Please try and help us out by at least adding your location to your profile, just go to quick links to edit.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is not a caterpillar, that is a larvae. Most likely a moth. You can go through Henderson State U's site and see if any critters fit the description http://www.hsu.edu/pictures2.aspx?id=16785 or send the picture to your state university extension, or even just contact the local school biology teacher, and they could tell you what it will turn into, when it grows up.

Looking further, appears to be a Waxworm. Great fishing bait. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waxworm


----------



## kayla0427 (Jul 22, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Please try and help us out by at least adding your location to your profile, just go to quick links to edit.


I live in the bay area, California


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Send them http://ucanr.org/ the pic. I am betting Wax worm from what I could find out this morning.


----------

